# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Bộ sưu tập spindle cho kim loại .

## Nam CNC

Dần dần em chuyển qua đam mê chơi mấy con spindle thôi , hết ham hố ray hay visme rồi, chơi cái gì không đụng hàng thì Nam CNC mới nổi bật chứ.

------ Mấy ngày hôm nay hì hụi , canh me cuối cùng cũng có được vài em cho nó đối xứng với mấy em tua nhanh dành cho vật liệu mềm.


    ***Con số 1 , em đã DIY hoàn thành , rất ok từ 0-10000rpm, độ rung là nhỏ nhất có thể, để trên sàn nhà em nó chẳng thèm bò, nhưng lại bị ồn ào hehehe , do dùng dây đai răng, việc ăn răng ở tốc độ cao tao ra tiếng ồn ghê gớm thiệt , thôi thì tiếp tục DIY tiếp qua dây đai cao su cho êm ái mới được ( việc này nhanh chóng thôi ), nhưng cơ bản cũng hoàn thành đem ra khoe chơi.
      -Đầu cắt ER20 chuyên ăn sắt, tua lên 10000rpm rất ok , không rung tẹo nào.
      -Động cơ 400W , AC spindle motor, 10000rpm.







    ***Nguyên đầu cắt NT30 , mới keng xà beng, êm ái vô cùng , cả khối gang nguyên khối mài sáng bóng, nặng cũng cỡ 20-22kg đó, dẫn động dây đai, giữ chặt đuôi côn bằng thanh ren , việc DIY qua ATC thì bắt chước anh Tây nào đó trên youtube bằng cách gắn thêm cây súng bắn vis khí nén nữa thì tạch tạch tạch 3 giây rớt ra cái "bịch" liền hehehe. Đi kèm theo em nó có đuôi côn NT30 , dùng collet 16mm.
       runout em kiểm tra thì kim chẳng thèm nhảy, đúng lá pín dành cho kim loại là cực chuẩn , hiện tại nó đang được thiết kế chạy ở tốc độ 5100rpm, nhưng theo em đánh giá con này ít nhất cũng phải lên được 8000rpm hoặc là hơn nữa.















   *** Đầu cắt chay dây đai cao su mini quá dễ thương , nhìn là kết liền , nguyên bộ cực chuẩn runout gá dao 4mm kim chẳng thèm nhảy vạch nào.









             Hứa hẹn còn tập 2 để tiếp tục những con pín khủng bố gá dao đến 32mm, 8600rpm, 3.7kw, nặng cỡ 50kg hehehe , những thành viên nào tự nhận dân cơ khí gộc hay cũng bị khùng như em thì cứ liên lạc em hen.


             Khoe trước bán sau , anh em nào thích thì liên lạc với em, vì không dám để giá giao dịch ở đây vì vi phạm nội quy hen.

----------

anhcos, hungdn, Khoa C3

----------


## Khoa C3

Cái bệ trượt của đầu NT30 đâu sao ko chụp luôn cha, nhìn có vẻ khó gá nhể.

----------


## Ga con

- Bộ NT chắc từ bãi bác Long kho 7, có vài cái mini nữa. Cái này nguyên bản kéo bằng motor 3 pha 400w 1500rpm đai tăng tốc ~ 2 lần.
- Con spindle 3k7 8600rpm Sino chắc còn đang nằm ngoài bãi thép Sài Gòn, có 4 con trên máy gia công gỗ. Cái này khó nhằn à bác Nam, con máy đó mình hỏi giá 70T đó.
Thanks.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## writewin

yêu em BT 30 ghê, he he

----------


## Khoa C3

Hình như em ý có người iu rồi bác ợ

----------


## anhcos

NT30 này mà có con Cframe gắn lên là hết sẩy luôn, thèm quá ...

----------


## Nam CNC

@ Ga con này đúng hàng siêu sao kho bãi, chẳng có gì qua mắt được chú này hết, không biết anh em biết nhau không ta ? Anh vào bãi chú Long chỉ có món này là ngon nhất thôi, chứ mấy cái mini thì không ngon lắm , chỉ ngon ở cái bệ trượt của nó, độ được visme bi vào thì hết sẩy luôn, con đầu cắt này dư sức chơi tốc độ cao , nguyên bản nó đang chạy 5100rpm , ( tăng tốc 3 lần, mà động cơ bên nhật chạy 60Hz là 1700rpm)

    Còn cái spindle 8600rpm đó đúng là khó nhằn thiệt, tổng chi phí đưa về chóng mặt quá, lạng quạng là ăn cám luôn đó, thôi bác Ga con giúp em 1 con đi, bảo đảm bác lên chức Gà Nồi liền hehehe, mà 2 con còn lại cũng hàng chuyên dụng cho khoan, con đó 3500rpm, gắn mũi khoan đến 20mm, 3kw , cũng có 2 bạc 7xxx phí đầu à, loại này theo catalogue thì khoan đến sắt thép luôn.

----------


## CKD

Bác Ga Con & Nam CNC đang nói chuyện gì vậy ta? Nghe ko hiểu chi mô.

----------


## Khoa C3

Gọi là mất thư đới!

----------


## emptyhb

Em xin phép đào mộ để khoe chút. Duyên số thế nào mà 2 em trong này đã thuộc về em  :EEK!:   :Cool:

----------


## Tuấn

> Em xin phép đào mộ để khoe chút. Duyên số thế nào mà 2 em trong này đã thuộc về em


Thía à ? bác có em nào tầm dư lày hông ?  :Smile: ))))))))))))))))

----------


## emptyhb

> Thía à ? bác có em nào tầm dư lày hông ? ))))))))))))))))


Mấy con khủng long em không có đâu

----------


## terminaterx300

mấy đại ca toàn đồ dữ hem àh  :Cool:

----------


## emptyhb

Dân ngoại đạo, được sờ tới mấy con này là may mắn rồi bác. Như các bác dùng toàn đồ tính theo $ thì làm sao bọn em với tới

----------


## Nam CNC

hehehe , rồi dần dần anh em sẽ leo lên cấp độ đó thôi , khi anh em đã từng xài tới mấy em cao cấp hơn có ATC thì không bao giờ quay lại được mấy em này nữa đó là lí do dạo này em không buồn mua spindle khác về bán nữa đó. Vẫn còn 1 số em khá khá to như con màu vàng , nhỏ hơn cũng có nhưng toàn 15kg trở lên thôi , nên hơi khó đi , để ở nhà chật thiệt.

----------

nhatson

----------


## cuongmay

bác nam nói chí lí . nhớ năm kia năm kìa gì đó đến nhà phucnd thấy con spindle to đùng của nhật thèm muốn nhỏ rãi  . vậy mà mấy hôm vừa rồi có ông bạn mua cái máy phay gỗ nhật có 1 con trên máy 1 con sơ cua y chang lần đó mà mình chẳng có tí cảm xúc nào cả . giờ cứ phải atc bt30 mới làm mình động đậy .

----------


## truongkiet

> hehehe , rồi dần dần anh em sẽ leo lên cấp độ đó thôi , khi anh em đã từng xài tới mấy em cao cấp hơn có ATC thì không bao giờ quay lại được mấy em này nữa đó là lí do dạo này em không buồn mua spindle khác về bán nữa đó. Vẫn còn 1 số em khá khá to như con màu vàng , nhỏ hơn cũng có nhưng toàn 15kg trở lên thôi , nên hơi khó đi , để ở nhà chật thiệt.


Để chật nhà thì quăng lên đây cho ae nao cần đi

----------


## Nam CNC

ok em sẽ đưa lên sau , có con xài cho đồ gỗ , có con chuyên nghiệp cho phay kim loại xài hơi dầu. Em xả hàng giá vốn nhưng ưu tiên anh em thân hữu trước , vì ít nhiều anh em có kinh nghiệm em đỡ nhức đầu .

----------

hung1706

----------


## truongkiet

Em thì cũng đang tìm một e cho kim loại , để hóng bác Nam vậy

----------


## Nam CNC

---em có con nặng 29 kg ăn kim loại , 3Kw , 20Krpm, dùng mist oil, con này quá đỉnh định giữ lại nhưng bây giờ em tập trung vào mảng khắc dấu đồng nên đành cho em nó ra đi.... ưu tiên cho bên đội bác KhoaC3 trước vì bác ấy giữ 2 em rồi.

---1 con 400W , 20Krpm , ăn kim loại , nhỏ nhẹ , japan , nhưng cũng cỡ 10Kg , gắn được dao đến 13mm.

--- ngoài ra còn mấy con khủng long ăn gỗ , tầm 8600rpm 6000rpm , 3.7kw , thì tất nhiên em nó cũng gặm gỗ khủng khiếp lắm , 1 em thì chưa DIY sắp xếp vòng bi lại theo kiểu chịu tải , em nó 20Krpm , ăn gỗ.

----------


## emptyhb

Bác Nam inbox cho em thông số, giá của con 400w nhỏ nhẹ đi. Thanks!

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## duytrungcdt

bác Nam chụp ảnh các chân dài cho anh em thưởng thức đi
bác cho giá cặp bồ với các em nó nhé
thank

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## maxx.side

Quan tâm nhiều đến mấy em nhỏ nhẹ mà nhai khoẻ anh Nam cho giá đi nhé

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## truongkiet

Bác nam cho giá em 400w nha

----------

